# mmmm ****....



## crucial_fiction (Jun 5, 2006)

Love it when you have a day like this:

sampler from another board...



and as I was writing this...SPECIAL DELIVERY!!!!






straight into quarantine/long term storage


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

*Sampler????*:dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice cigars.

Put the Sublimes away for a bit. They all look great !


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Those sublimes look heavenly. In a tobacconist the other day, I saw a 2003 Sublime with a price tag of $98. I almost shit myself.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

They look lovely!


----------



## crucial_fiction (Jun 5, 2006)

finishing up one of those RASS right now...my first RASS...

Very nice...a little heavy on the spice on the last 3rd, maybe a bad decision right before bed but all in all I'm pretty impressed with this one


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

One word..................YUM!:dr 


ATL


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

It never gets old! thanks for the pics :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Very nice selection! :dr 

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Enjoy, those pics and smokes look great. :dr


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you for the early morning stiffy.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Thank you for the early morning stiffy.


yeah i thought by comming on here (instead of ahhh) i was avoiding the shirinkage...  really sweet setup, ive never seen an Epicure No 1 with a band on it (if thats what that is). and those Sublime look... just that!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Whoa. Day-um! Nice.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice choice on the Sublimes and PSP2......Helleva of sampler man!! :dr :dr


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I'm about ready to light up my flat screen over here.....damn. The guy you got in the OT PIF is a lucky man lol


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SCHWINGGGG!


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

That is quite a "sampler"! Good pick-ups, enjoy 'em.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow, definitely nice pictures. Thank you.


----------



## trnsam (May 23, 2006)

Nice sticks you picked up there. Enjoy!:w


----------



## crucial_fiction (Jun 5, 2006)

actually the sampler is just the first pic...

the sublimes/psp2s are an order that arrived yesterday as I was actually typing out the original post...


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

And I was all excited about ordering a cab of Party shorts.

Nice smokes and great pics.


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Awesome lookin sampler. Those sublimes are damn tasty too, had one the other night.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

That is a beautiful site! I nearly wept (the wife and kids were around, or I would have). I have a box of PSP2's in transit, but the Sublimes...I can only dream :dr


----------



## gw-smith (Apr 3, 2006)

Millow said:


> In a tobacconist the other day, I saw a 2003 Sublime with a price tag of $98. I almost shit myself.


Weren't these released in mid 2004?


----------



## crucial_fiction (Jun 5, 2006)

floydp said:


> And I was all excited about ordering a cab of Party shorts.


you should be excited, those are damn good smokes bro


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm turned on ;-)


----------

